# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ruleti i dashurisë - krijimtaria ime

## Nanushi

Një hekur i ndryshkur, nën shkelqimin mizor,

një llambë gjysmëndezur, një imazh, një dorë..




Asnjë lotë, asnjë pasion, zë apo dyshim!!..

një dashuri e përgënjeshtruar e ofruar si këmbim…




Dashuri, disfatë, zhgënjim, ndjesi e ndyrë,

ca vizatime t’imituara zhgaravitur nëpër fytyrë…

Dhembje e përgenjeshtruar, e zhytur në vask,

një fytyrë engjullore e m’veshur në mask..




Një drithërim e ngjeshur në trupin tim të dërmuar,

para meje silueta e hijës vrasëse e një shpirti të rrënuar.




Ajër i tendosur, asnjë psherëtim, e sipër kokës mijëra fjalë!!

një shkrepje boshe, sipër dhëmbjes, këtë heshtje varri ndal…




Gënjejë! Gënjej edhe para xhelatit tim, që fare nuk më dhemb,

që para syve t’mi të përlotur një dashuri don me u shemb!!..




Qeshëm! Qeshëm edhe këtë çast,  patrembur, para imazhit të thyer,

duke kujtuar shkurtë, ca nga çastet e kësaj  ”dashurie të përkryer ”…




Edhe njëherë guximi përball mposhtjes, për të s’di saten herë,

para syve t’mi, dy zgjidhje të vetme,  ”Parajsë apo Ferr”!!!…




Të njohë! Nuk të njohë! Bardhë, zi apo edhe gri,

një medale ogurzezë ofruar nga një i ashtuquajtur “Njeri”…




Një sfid poshtëruese, testim mallkuar, apo edhe kurreshtje…

Një plumb i shkrepur, një vrasje makabër, në këtë heshtje..




Një shpirt i pajetë, qiell i ngrysur, e një trup mbuluar me t’zi,

një shpërthim dënesash, sipër maskës, edhe nga vrasësi i tij.




Nje poezi e imja e shkruar sot....


Mirepres kritikat


© V.P.

----------


## Nanushi

"Rebelimi"....

Nëse në dhomën e errët të shpirtit tim do mund t’vëzhgoje,

çfarë pretendon se do mund të takoje?!!…

Një trup konfuz, stuhi zgjuar, e shpirt tërbuar!

një përbindësh të pa’mëshirë, nga ty krijuar!…


Cili xhind në shpirt më është futur dhe çfarë në perden e syve fshehë,

po të zhgënjejë o xhelat edhe sonte, nuk jam ajo që më njehë..


S’më njeh – s’kam as emër – një uragan i rilindur me tërë mend,

një furtunë e tërbuar, kufoma e vampirit tënd!…


Jam ankthi yt…

Po ankth jam!…


Flakë kudo. Dhomë boshe. Murreve skalitur fjalë gënjimi,

një hije e shëmtuar, përballë meje, shfajsim krimi…


Asfiksi e çuditshme, kolos me një kokë,

një shëmtirë nga pluhuri që ecën nëpër tokë..


Bërtas! Ulëras! Shaj! Mëkatoj!  Nuk them dot as m’fal,

jam krijesë perendie dhe unë, kush je ti që m’shetë moral!..


Mbushur e tëra mllef, zemërim, tërbim

Po punë e madhe!!

frikë s’ndien shpirti im..

Të kamufluarve, të mjerëve, tmerrin u shtie

fama më poshtë s’më bie!!!

para teje një e rebeluar plotë mllef e përçmim.


Unë s’jam si ty, gatuar, nuk hesht sikur ata,

të shkruash “autoironi” nuk është ndonjë hata…


Një racë e zgjuar, sfidues i rremë, mjerisht në zhdukje

një komplot djallëzor e profet në dukje.


Puthmë, o djallë, puthmë, në sfilaten e fundit t’mallkimit

i dobëti fshehet pas ‘triumfit’, e i forti pas dështimit…


Po le të shqyhet shpirti, le t’vdes, e trupin ferri le t’ma ketë

më mirë të quhem dështuese, se njeri i trishtë pas hijes së vetë..





Kritikat jan te mireseardhura


Me respekt
© V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny

----------


## Darzana

Nanush

Me pelqeu poezia ka  nje ritem te terhqeshem.Vazhdo te shkruash ,suksese.Presim edhe te tjera.

darzana

----------


## Nanushi

Te falenderoj shum shum Darzana per komentin tuaj, dhe meqe te ka pelqyer "Ruleti i dashurise", atehere ma do mend qe edhe poezia e rradhes do jete e pelqyer gjithashtu....

Te falemnderit edhe njehere....

----------


## Nanushi

*"Kallauz i shpirtit tim"* 

Jam lodhur!..Lodhur nga çdo qeliz e trupit tim, kudo mallkim,

shohë ca hije që më vijnë vërdall, trupgjykues, ndëshkim…


E rrethuar me botën, gjymtyruar, një trishtim që përpëlitet,

një shikim përvëlues, mall pashterur, lypës që para jush zvarritet..


Shpëto një dhimbje! Shpëto një jetë!!..


Zbehur jam dhe sot, veshur në dritë dielli, ethe trazuar

monument lavdie, lypës mëshire, lehtësisht tjetërsuar..


Sytë më digjen zjarr, e shpirti më është bërë pluhur e hi,

jam munduar qenësisht botës ti tregoj si është me qënë  shembull “njeri”..


Jam çthurrur dhe sot, çdogjë përreth më është shëmtuar,

paditem para një gjykate t’mllefosur me shpirtin dërrmuar…


Kallauz i shpirtit tim….


Mirësevini o udhëtar! Hije të së kaluares! Dhimbje e pashëruar

mirësevini në dramën që me gjakun e  ndyer e kam shkruar…


…A i keni parë gjurmët e dhimbjes së heshtur, e në hijën e saj duart e mia boshe?

…A i keni parë shtigjet e rrugës së tretur, e në hijen e saj gjakun përvëlues të një foshnje?


Cila është arsyeja e mëngjeseve të mia, gjakë andej e dhimbje këtej,

më lejoni të gënjejë, tjetër është çfarë themë e tjetër çfarë ndjejë!


Adagio një shpirti!!!


Mos më folni asgjë, apokalips shpirti, më lerni të paditem në këtë mënyrë,

le të digjem dhe unë, gënjeshtare e trilluar, me mijëra shenja nëpër fytyrë.


Ja ku jam o komedi jete, një shfrenuse e përdal në pellgun e shkatërimit,

një monedhë e pavlerë dhe mjerrisht karikaturë e njerëzimit…




Shpresoj te ju pelqej, dhe mirepres mendimet dhe kritikat e juaja....


Me shum shum respekt


© V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny

----------


## Nanushi

Shpresoj qe edhe kesaj rradhe nuk i kam zhgenjyer ata qe me lexojne  :buzeqeshje: ....

Edhe nje poezi e re....Edhe nje frymezim i ri......


Ja dhe një perandori e rreme, e errët, shumë e madhe,

e kam ndërtuar vetë…

copë pas cope që prej gurrëthemelit të parë…

Duke e mbillur mbi letrën e zhgryer,

duke i hedhur pika jete, mbi kujtim t’urryer,

duke valvitur flamurin si trofe zhgënjimi,

duke fshirë njollat me lotë në këtë rrugë mallkimi..


Kjo perandori e imja prej larg duket më mirë, fshehë shtrëngatën

ndërsa mua më ngushllojnë koka të kalbura që s’flen dot as natën…


Lermëni të prehem në humnerë, merimangat nuk do m’vënë as rrjetin,

duhet t’i gëlltis edhe ato kafshatë të lëna, dhe t’i bëjë ballë kafshimit me tjetrin…


U fiken qeshjet dhe gënjeshtrat e një teatri, skadoj çdo frymëmarrje e lejuar për të vdekur,

ku është më të vërtet fundi i kësaj dhimbjeje, sepse unë dhashë frymë me një të prekur..


Këtu midis kokash të vdekura, jam në shtëpi, një surat qeni më sillet vërdall,

ka mbetur vetëm një shërbëtor, vetëm një fantazmë, që përpëlitet me mall.


Në galerinë e gjërave të vjetra, edhe një tjetër peisazh, mask,

..”Zot dua të …..” Krenaria këmbëngulë… “Dua të të vras”…


Fsheh zhgënjimin me një cigare tjetër, thithë edhe një tymë më shumë,

jam rrënja, shkëmbi, klithma, klithma e  fantazmës që ju  thrasë jam unë!..

Vampirë, o kokë qenë….


Ushqemni me frutat e ferrit, sytë nuk më mbyllën edhe sot,

në këtë terr ferri as  gjaku s’ka më ngjyrë,

shqiptomani emrin tim, nëse keni fytyrë…


Rebelimi im merr fill këtu; për vampirët jam nishan, djallin mund ta shpëtoj vetëm djalli,

është e lehtë ta fajësosh egërsirën; gojën e ujkut, barkun e qenit, ata që më fikën zjarrin tim në këtë dhimbje malli…


Jam mikeshë me fantazmën…Dyert e ferrit u hapen!! Jo veç për mua!!!


Dua t’i shohë, të gjithë ata kur të vijnë, duke depërtuar përmes flakës së ringjallur të ferrit,

zorr se do më njohin…kam jetuar gjatë në errësirë….duke ndërtuar fortesën time në pellgun e territ..


Tashmë i shoh – fytyra të ndyra, të vrazhda,

tanimë ata janë një hiç, masdje as hije

i përfytyrojë para trupes gjykuese, mbi padinë e një padrejtësie….


Dhashë diçka madhështore, hyjnore, ndava t’pastertën nga e ndyra,

nuk paska asgjë më të vështirë se të heqësh lëkurën me thonjë nga fytyra…


Dhe ti mund të thuash tani nuk meritova dashurin nga ty, se mbaheshe për skele,

kape këtë copë mishi prej gjysmë njeriu tani, që para këmbëve tua qëndron, dhe shkele…

©Valentina Pantina -03 Qershor 2010



Mirepres cdo koment dhe kritike....


©V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny

----------


## Shpirti_blu

O Nanush a  e di se po me pelqen me kete rebelimin tend?Ka kohe e kohe qe s'kam qene ketu e sdi kur do te kthehem por shpresoj te gjej shume te tjera kur te vi.

----------


## Besoja

Kur shkruan atë çfarë ndjen brënda teje dhe rreth teje,natyrisht që përcjell një emocion.
Urime të sinqerta!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime Nanushi.
Poezi me shume emocione,do te veqoj (Kallauz i shpirtit tim)me preku ne shpirt.*

----------


## Nanushi

Ju falenderoj shum shum shum Sueda, Besoja dhe Shprti blue per komentet e juaja... Realisht, pas ketyre komenteve une jo vetem qe do rebelohem por do shpall luften edhe djallit, hahahaha....

Pak shaka....

Ju falenderoj shume, sinqerisht, me shpresen se do me percillni edhe ne poezit e rradhes....



Me Respekt
V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny

----------


## Nanushi

... Flaka shuan flaken!!! Por qe ta luftosh nje flake te pameshirshme eshte goxha lufte ne vetevete!!!... Poezia e rradhes e imja "Letrat e Djegura" per ju te gjithe, miqe te mi... Lexim te kendshem!!! Pres kritika nga ju  :buzeqeshje: 


“Letrat e djegura”

I



Kam ndezur një zjarr, e lodhur

nga grushtat e pamëshirshme të

atyre letrave me mbishkrime vdekjeje…

Çfarë din ato që unë nuk di?!…

Grimcë pas grimce, mbështjellë

dhe shiqojë se si flakën në fundrinë..

Jam apo s’jam më delikate!!!

Dashuria, dashuria, eh po ja qe isha e lodhur;

nga ato kartona çimentoje, apo paketë qeni

mbaj tutje urrejtjen..

Nevrikosur, nën ngjyrën e pangjyrë,

dhe sytë e skuqura nën hijën e një llambe..



II



Ky zjarrë mund të ndryshoj dhe botën, por është i pamëshirshëm:

Një psaqyrë reflektuar përball meje

një imazh jo fort i qëndrushëm..

Duartë drejtoj drejt flakës, por seç mu kujtua;

…-mos e prek!!!…

Dhe këtu vjen një fund shkrimi.

Lëvizë dhe përkulem, sytë shkelqim, dhe buzëqesh, buzëqeshem;

të paktën do ngrohë shpirtin këtë çast delikatë;

të paktën nuk do jem lidhur vetëm me fundrinë,

vetëm për vetëm me fantazmën…



III



Megjithëse, shpërthejë pranë një shpirti t’kalbur,

dhe shohë tej përtej syve të djallit,

që merr fluturimin drejtë qiellit blu të ditës së djeshme;

fluturim, fluturimthi, por i vërbuar..

Vetëm ai nuk ka gjë për të thënë, por jo vetëm mua

stoikisht qëndron, derisa trupi i përpëlitet..

Një goditje, dy goditje, fundrinës sime,

dhe ja ku i kam prapë letrat, në dorën e nxirrë që marrin frymë si njeri,

e unë tifoze e tyre!!!!



IV

Përulje para këmbëve te mia, flakërrethuar,

copa letrash përreth, shprishura,

një fole zogu t’vërbuar, tutje murrë shkruar..

Sytë e lodhura, nuk durojnë dot as një ngjyrë më…

Seç fillon një rrëmbesh shiu, dhe flokët shprishë

e zjarrin dot se ndal… Për çudi!!

Një flakë e lexuar mijëra herë, e përkrah saj një thirrje,

një ndarje e grabitur nga çasti, çast që nuk ndaloj dot

në sytë e një të vdekuri…

Dhe shprehja e një të mllefosuri, disfatë në vetëvete

ngjyroset tej përtej ajrit,

duke u treguar grimacave të reve, gjethëve, dhe ujit

çfarë është pavdekësia… Çfarë është Përjetësia!!!



©V.P. – 08 Qershor 2010

----------


## Nanushi

Triumf mbi shkaterim!... Jetese mes rrenojash!!.. Sfide shkembi!!! - Poezia e rradhes "Mes rrenojash" per ju miqe, dhe adhurues te poezis se mirefillte bashkekohore....


“Mes rrënojash”

Kam humbur mendjen, asnje fjalë nuk më del dot, asnjë lot,
zemra më është shëndruar në gurr;
më është mpirë shumë pas shpresës, pas ndrojtjes…
Shiqoj në errësirën e shpirtit tim, aty ku tani mbytëm;
një sy gjysmëshkelqyer, mbushur përplotë hidhërim;
nuk shohë dot as ujë, që të më freskoj këtë ndjesi t’zymtë;
Jeta ime ka rënë për tokë, sikur një gjethë peme;
O perëndi, më zgjo…Më zgjo nga ky tërbim…

Prekë atë, nuk lëvizë dot as pas grushtit të shenjëtruar;
Ky rreth vicioz seç më jep të rrënqethura, rënkim mbretëror;
Ja ku është e djeshmja, viti i kaluar---
servuar si një jastekë viktorian, për mbretëri të rënë;
Një dhomë boshe, rrjete marimangash, koleksione dashurish të paluara në një skajë;
trofe dështuese, beteja të humbura, varrur nëpër murre!...
Ç’imazh?!...

Një qënie zvarritëse, mikrob, trupëlëshuar endet
përgjatë trajektorës së dhomës së ngushtë;
plotë kujtime, plotë dështime, ngjanë në fletë letre boshe,
të zhgaravitur prej kohësh!!..
E vetmuar!.. Vetëm!... Si një embrion në një shishe;
Shtëpi vjetëruar, pa çati, rrafshuar;
dimension errësirash, dimensione përmbytjesh, hyrje falas;
dyer pikëlluese, dritare të thyera përtej zemërimi…
Hapën portat mes rrënojash, për ju mysafirë nderi!! 

Mirësevini o zvarranikë!Portat e mbretërisë sime jan hapur,
Ejani, së bashku me etjet tua të egra, shqetësues shpirtërash;
Lutës t’zotit, në emër t’djallit, dekorime errësirash, etiketuar nëpër lëkurën tuaj t’brishtë;
Ejani dhe ushqeni shpirtin tuaj të etur me murret e rëna ndër kohësh;
me rrënojat e mia të tmershme, në dritë të errësirës;
nuk trazohem më dot!..
Hmm!!! Seç më vie nëpër timpanët e veshëve një zhurmë qoroditëse, papërmbajtur;
një zhurmë për ju o shpirtëra të mallkuar!! Zile për të vdekur..  



Me shume respekt...

©V.P.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Renqethese per mua kjo vuatje e shprehur
Nga kjo krijes e gjalle me zemer te vdekur
Shpres e humbur ne kerkim te ndihmes
Me poezi peshtyn helmin qe ligshtoj.

Ju lumt e nderuar.
Dhe me falni qe shtova keta fargje.*

----------


## Nanushi

Hmm.... ishte privilegj te degjoja vargun, ne fakt, bile bile po buzeqeshja me heret, sepse isha ne medyshje te te ta ktheja vargun me varg, por me pas kjo do sjellte dialog poetik, qe ne fakt ishte ide fenomenale momentale, por me pas mu kujtua dialogu poetik mes dy poetesh qe une personalisht kam respekt te veqant Aida Dizdari dhe Artan Gjyzel Hasani, qe kan nxjerr ne pah, nje kryeveper sipas mendimit tim, mu permes shprehjes se lire, ne vargje, ne vepren e tyre, te quajtur "Stina e Peste"....  :buzeqeshje: ....

-Jo cdo helm eshte helmues - Jo çdo barishte eshte bar,
 Me mire te peshtyesh mllefin ne poezi - sesa te fillosh me te shar!!  :buzeqeshje: 

Te falenderoj edhe njeher shum shume Sueda.....


Me shume respekt
V.P.

----------


## Nanushi

“Metaforë trishtimi”

Për kë shkruaj? Mos më pyet o hije e zezë,

nuk shkruaj për zotësi, as për lule e as për vesë,

as për qiellin e kaltër, as për agimet e kaluara, e as për ty,

shkruaj për atë, që kaloi tërë jetën me trishtimin në sy…


Po shkruaj edhe për vrasësin, për atë që me symbyllur mëkatoj,

për atë që u vërvit mbi një zemër dhe vdekje shkakëtoj…


Për atë që u ngrit si një perandori revolte e botës i ra përmbi,

për atë që çmendurisht besojë në të përgënjeshtruarën UTOPI…


Po qeshëm mbi tragjedinë time….EXODUS


Më fal o perendi, o qiell i shtatë, o i plotëfuqishmi ZOT,

më dhëmb më shumë se dhëmbja, e nuk po mund t’i bëjë ballë dot..


Trishtim të shpirtit, e tregojnë çdo shkronjë e zhgaravitur.

ku pasqyron çdo grimcë atomi, të lodhur e të raskapitur…


Ku je o klithmë e imja që kurr nuk të pashë,

Ku je o mallkim i vitëve, qenësi e brishtë,

Ku je o krenari e llomitur në këtë botë të trishtë!!!…


Ç’është ajo shkëndi që shkelqen në sytë e ballit,

kush jam unë, o mëkatar, t’i bëjë ballë edhe djallit…


O dheu i rëndë, o klithmë që vjen nga qielli,

vazhdo t’i falësh këta mëkatarë,

që thyejnë çdo copë qenësore të tjetrit,

pa mëshirë, rrethuar me gjakun vrasatarë…



©V.P. – 07 Qershor 2010

----------


## Nanushi

Te qenit i vetdijshem ne nje disfat jete, dhe realisht ta pranosh eshte goxha guxim...Poezia e rradhes " Per ke bien kembanat" pershkruan me se miri kete ndjesi timen....

“Për kë bien këmbanat”

Unë do vrasë dashurinë,
do vrasë dhe muzikën që menduam ishte e veqantë,
dhe  na pushtonte, pa pushim…
Do vrasë vetën time, aty,  ku gjunjëzova në puthjen tënde..
Do shtyej thikat mes përmes gishtrinjëve
që krijuan dy në një…
Do pastrojë duart tona që gjakë i ndyrë njollosë; 
dhe do qëndroj dhe vëzhgojë ende në turpërimin e tyre!!
Do marr anijet e shtratit tonë,
dhe do i shfryejë, e do i lë të kotën nëpër detë;
Do asfiksohem në gjurmë,në këtë të ashtuquajturin shtet;
Do të ta mbushë gojën me premtimet e tua të kota, 
dhe do shikojë ty se si i vjell të gjitha kur do të të gjykojë bota…

Tani unë jam vetëm, vetëm me të vdekurit,
duke u hedhur nga urat e gurit,
duke hedhur vetën sikur një letër shprishur në shportë!!..
Po fluturojë, sikur një trëndafilë i vetëm, rrëzuar përtokë,
duke lënë një lumë jete të vetmuar;
Dhe ende ndihem si asgjë,
edhepse fluturojë dhe hidhem;
brendësia ime është gurëzuar,
dhe fytyra ime është boshë si një mur…

Agjent gjumi, 
agjent vdekjeje,
me kapsula nëpër shuplaka të duarve të mia çdo natë,
bëjë marrëveshje për një gjysëm udhëtimi nëpër shkallë zhgënjimi!
Jam mbretëreshë e kësaj gjendjeje!.
Jam eksperte në krijimin e këtij udhëtimi!..
Dhe tani më thonë që jam e varrur.
Tani më pyesin pse!
PSE!

Tani jam e huazuar…
Tani jam e mpirë…

Çfarë më ka kushtuar mua, nuk imagjinohet dot;
Psikologë, priftërinjë, të dashurish, fëmijë, burra, miqë e më shumë;
Një gjë e shtrenjtë ishte që ta mbaja, e në gjysmë’rrugë t’a humbisja!..
Dhe tani dëgjojë zërin trishtues brenda meje; Po Vdes
Mos e moho!

Si ka vdekur?
E quaj TË LIGË.
E thëmë me zë, ndërsa poezive tua u vie erë e keqe të vjellash!
Dhe nga larg seç dëgjohen këmbanat e melodis së vjetër,
një zhurmë e padurueshme, pa ndonjë orkestër!

Për kë bien këmbanat, o mikë, kush vdiq, i miri apo i keqi?!...
Vdiq një dashuri e përgënjeshtruar, o shokë, vdiq nga një fjalë DREQI.


© V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny - 16 Qershor 2010

Mirepres cdo kritike!!!

----------


## Nanushi

Nje poezi kushtuar nje periudhe te jetes, periudhe lufte me veteveten, periudhe lufte me erresirat, mendje-ngushtesin, paranojen, kur cdo dere mbyllet...Ikja nga realiteti - Periudhe te cilen secili prej nesh dikur ne jete perjeton!



“Disturbia Ime”

Koha më ikën! Kush jam! E rrethuar gjithnjë në errësirë;
Nëse murret e mendjes sime do të mund të flisnin…huhhh;
Nëse do mund të flisnin, nuk do kishin tjetër; vetëm legjenda të tmershme të asaj që jam unë; dhe
kush do duhej të isha në jetë!..
Marinuar jam në mendimet vdekjeprurëse të një asgjëjëje të pastër;
Shumë për t’u thënë, por prap asgjë nuk është thënë;
Çdoherë e frikësuar nga ai, ajo…ata… Paranojë ekstreme!!
E frikësuar nga vendet publike, shkallët që më rrëzojnë fizikishtë, emocionalisht dhe mentalisht…


Shqetësuar tej mase. Në mënyrën sesi mendimet janë manipuluar.. mendja e populluar me errësirë-…
Vdekja e manifestuar në formë të hijeve…- Jetë e dhënë pas errësirës së mendjes sime;
Zemra ime rrahë pakontrollueshëm, paranojë para meje; ndjehem sikur të isha e mbajtur peng nga murret që janë thelluar pafundësisht;
Ngulmuese obsesive!… Ç’rregullim!… Disturbi!..-Unë jam
e tepëruar, përsëritëse… vetëvrasëse, vrasëse…E çmendur si jam; 
Lotët më jan medikamenti im… Dr.Ato protestojnë!!!…


Një sferë e kuqe, një e kaftë, e verdhë, portokalli dhe e kaltër… Ngjyra?!?..
Edhepse bota ime është e ZEZË -nuk ka bardhësi-
do duhej shëruar..
Por prapë…
Ato vetëm fshehin…administrojnë, mbajnë pezull-
nivelet toksike…për të qëtësuar stuhin mentale, papastërtitë emocionale!… Sjellin PANIK…
Vartësi kimikë – VARTËSI-
definuar… shumë apo pak e çdo substance që ndihmon trupin të punoj në mënyrën si duhet;
A është kjo përgjigja e juaj pse bota ime sillet jashtë kontrolli?!..
Mendoj se jo...sepse nuk jam-
normale, jo ti...apo je ti, dhe unë jam! ..
Shumë zemërim, shumë armiqësi, shumë- ZHURMË...ZHURMË...ZHURMË!!!



Imazhe groteske manifestojnë, që përcillen nga skaji i errët i mendjes sime;
Disturbi e përsëritur!…
Errësira është DRITA IME!…
Kjo është Disturbia ime…Kjo është jeta ime!!…. 


© V.P. Aka Chaotic Nanny - 17 Qershor 2010

Mirepres cdo koment dhe kritike

----------


## Nanushi

Nje poezi kushtuar periudhes se terbimit!...Kur cdogje merr kahje dhe ngjyre te zeze, kur cdogje rreth teje eshte erresire, kur i qendron balle gurrit prej njeriu pa u dorezuar kurr.... 

“Tërbimi”

Njëmijë e një arsye kam që ty të të urrej,-
në këto netë pa shpirt, që qajnë për neve,
njëmijë e një arsye kam e unë kërkojë një që të të dua,
po edhe sikur engjull të jem, vetëm, në kolonën e mëkatit!!

Edhe sonte si shumë netë tjera mbështetem për murri,
përballem me hijën dhe zemrën e tij prej gurri!...
Gurr e shkëmb qëndrove para zemrës sime ndër duar,
ndoshta e doje urrejtjen time, si varfnjakë gjunjëzuar!...

Dhe ti më thoje që isha unë që hedhja dashurinë si pluhurë!
Dhe ti më thoje që doje vetëm shpirtin tim!

Dua të të mohoj, dua të të përzë,
dua të ti themë njëmijë fjalë, por nuk kam më zë!!.

Sa do doja ti qëndroja larg urrejtjes, por nuk më lë- 
dot hija e zezë e jotja.. 
Vallë aq zemërlig mund të ishte një njeri si ty? 

Nuk arrite dot të shihje zhgënjimin, në sytë e mi të përlotur,
Nuk arrite dot të shihje zemërimin në zemrën time të ndrojtur!...

Më thuaj se po gabohem, më thuaj se edhe ti më deshe,
mos me thuaj të lutem që qëllimisht në të zeza më veshe!...
Më thuaj që zemërimi im, u ka vënë vërbërin syve të mi,
sepse ti gjithnjë e dije, c’është e madhja dashuri…
Të rënda jan prangat, por zemra ime qan kur dëshirojë ti thyej,
e tëra që dua është liria e turpin e mallkuar ta shkyej!...

Jo, nuk është e tëra iluzion!.. Dicka e tillë nuk mund të ekzistoj.
në iluzione besojnë vetëm ata të lodhurit dhe të vjetëruarit!
Në cdo hije të jetës, gjejë dicka nga ty-
që më ngjyros horizontin e heshtjes me buzëqeshje zorri,
derisa tek deti i pendimit gjejë diku vetën time!...

Miqtë e mi më janë bërë të huaj,e unë jam rrethuar me armiq!!!
Tërbim!.. Tërbohem!.. Sikurse hija, jam dhe nuk jam!!!

Zemërimi po më vërbon,
jam lënë e tëra vetëm këtu,
lidhur me urretjen që më sillet vërdall…

Jam vjetëruar tani që të ngjesh këtë dhimbje dhe të luftojë si të tjerët-
më ngarkuan për mëshirë rolin modest të dashurisë!
Shënoj- një zot e di se për kë- historinë e dështimit-
lypset me qenë e saktë por nuk e di kur niset e vjen fundi..
Zot s’jam e denjë vetëm fjalën sa e themë!!

Po, jo!..Nuk dorëzohem! 

Tani përmes venave të mia rrjedhë gjakë i ndryshëm,
ushëtijë e këndojë, mallkojë dhe falënderojë
dhe ecë me guxim, pa frikën e ndëshkimit!!
Ndjenja, vuatja, dëshprimi? Fjalë boshe! Kur mbi tokë nuk ka forcë -
që mbi shpirtin tim të ndalojë e stopoj,
kënaqësi me zorr, të ndjesh të gjithën, si një gurrë,
e unë para teje stoike pa shprehur dëshirën time të mallkuar, kurr!!


Mirepres cdo kritike dhe koment!...

Me shume Respekt

©V.P. - 22 Qershor 2010

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*.....................Do te theme vetem FALENDERIT qe ndan me neve keta poezi...................................*

----------


## Nanushi

Shume te falemnderit Sueda, eshte kenaqesi e vertet te ndash dicka te bukur me njerzit e mrekullueshem si juve  :buzeqeshje:

----------

